

Understanding the South East Asian market - spenceryang89

This is really not an ordinary post on HN, but I will still give it a shot anyway.<p>I understand that many of us are located in the States and I am an exception. I was born in China and is currently studying and working in Singapore. I have seen how the internet landscape in South east asia has evolved over the years and have my own two cents worth about it. I am currently doing business development for a social media technology company and also starting my own ventures.<p>To cut the story short, I will be heading to Palo Alto and Los Angeles area from 16 July to 1 August. If you want to understand the Asian market better or to just have a chat over coffee, please drop me an email: spencer@spenceryang.com.<p>Looking forward to sharing ideas with you all!
======
spenceryang89
Thanks to Mr Sivers for referring me to this platform!

